# Nationwide Debit card - notification when abroad...



## peejay

Nationwide flex account debit card.....

I've never done it in the past but this time I was thinking of contacting Nationwide before going abroad - but according to their website there is no need to....

http://www.nationwide.co.uk/search/DisplayArticle.aspx?article=1483

The blurb states that you can notify them if using their credit card abroad but not for their debit card.

I rang to ask why not, as I intend to withdraw cash in some countries where I haven't used the card before...

The answer was that most people tend to use the credit card to withdraw cash abroad. :?

I contested this arguing that there is no fee for cash withdrawals abroad on their debit card but there is on their credit card so why would I want to do that?

They couldn't give an answer to that one but noted I didn't have a credit card and would I like one? :lol:

Declined his offer but asked that if I started to withdraw cash from countries where the card has not been used before, wouldn't that be flagged up as unusual activity?

He didn't know the answer to that and asked his supervisor who didn't know the answer either - after a while they gave up trying to give a satisfactory reason and have made a note on my account about our forthcoming travel arrangements, so it can be done.

We're taking other cards as a back up, just in case.

Pete


----------



## SidT

Hi Pete. We called in at Nationwide in Dover last year and was told that there was no need to inform them that we would be using the debit card abroad. We are going to NZ again in January so will have to think about which card to use in view of their recent changes IE, charging for using the card outside the EU.
Cheers Sid


----------



## LisaB

Have never notified in 3 years debit and or credit card and no probs!


----------



## Pixelpusher

Although NW say there are no fees for using your card abroad, it may be a case of 'there's no such thing as a free lunch'. In other words although no fee, their exchange rated may not be that competitive compared to other cards.

Just speculation on my part and yes I'm a NW customer.

One of the things to consider with Debit/Credit cards is that many countries still don't have chip and pin and although not 100% secure it's a lot better than signing a slip.

Personally I make cash withdrawals with the Debit Card using an ATM and PIN number but make purchases when we don't have enough cash, with the Credit Card, either Chip and Pin or signed slipped.

Colin


----------



## TDG

LisaB said:


> Have never notified in 3 years debit and or credit card and no probs!


Snap...... in Poland, Holland, Germany and Chile 8)


----------



## madeleine53

There really is no need to tell them. I've used my NW debit card loads of times in Canada without problem, both to buy stuff and withdraw cash. Very impressed with the exchange rates as well.


----------



## Suenliam

I too spoke to the Nationwide customer service person at our local branch when I took the debit card out some 3 years ago. She said no need to advise them as most people used the card abroad anyway.

The exchange rate is the best I have found anywhere and I do look regularly for better rates.

Sue


----------



## TDG

madeleine53 said:


> .................... Very impressed with the exchange rates as well.


Yes, in Poland always get better rates than NatWest 8)


----------



## DustyR

I wish there was some consistency here as when I went into local NW branch to ask about this, they said I most definately should inform them when travelling abroad as it was very likely my card would be stopped.

That would be inconvenient to say the least!


----------



## Tobysmumndad

*Delete!*

Post deleted


----------



## MikeCo

If they say that there is no need to tell them then why not just accept it, when you start asking questions then that just complicates matters.
We have never had any problems abroad.

Mike


----------



## Chascass

I believe the NW rate is whatever the Visa rate is on the day you use the ATM abroad, ie 1.1544 today

http://www.corporate.visa.com/pd/consumer_services/consumer_ex_rates.jsp?src=ex_rez

Charlie

ps The way the pound is going it should be near 1.17 tomorrow


----------



## peejay

MikeCo said:


> If they say that there is no need to tell them then why not just accept it, when you start asking questions then that just complicates matters.
> We have never had any problems abroad.
> 
> Mike


I dont see why that complicates matters and I like to query things i'm not happy with, not just accept them. It was a simple question, I wanted to know the reason why you can notify them you are going abroad when using your credit card but not for your debit card, a question they couldn't satisfactorily answer.

Pete


----------



## Stanner

We took both N/wide Debit and credit cards to NZ in January/February and also used them en-route in both Dubai and Brunei.
Used both cards in NZ for cash and purchases respectively without any problems or prior notification of any kind.

Expected to be billed the Visa (not N/wide) charges for use abroad but couldn't see any sign of it on our statements.

Whilst in NZ we also used (for some reason I can't recall now) a LloydsTSB credit card a couple of times and that was noticeably dearer than N/wide.


----------



## Levvo001

The most important thing is to make sure your card provider has up to date and accurate contact details for you when abroad, and to answer your phone if it rings.

Most providers will attempt to contact you if they see unusual activity abroad. 

In my experience NW are probably the most cautious of all providers and are most likely to stop your account if they see something odd. Very inconvenient at the time but you'd be very pleased if something dodgy is happening. They are not good at attempting to contact you though - having stopped mine on more than one occasion, with no attempt to contact me, even though at the time I was an employee of theirs!!!! 

I always make sure I have contact numbers in my phone, and more than one card available just in case...don't want any of those embarrassing moments!


----------



## HEYFIELD

Hi

In 2 weeks we are going via Bilbao to Spain and Portugal, so this afternoon I phoned Nationwide re my credit card, they asked for a contact number, and that was that. I also contacted Egg and informed them.

When I contacted Barclays re my debit card they wanted to know the exact dates for each country, which I couldn't supply. I have therefore got to phone them when I change countries.

I was told that the rules had changed this year. I suggested that the new system was unsatisfactory, and was told it would logged.


----------



## Bagshanty

No problem with NW debit card anywhere. I also have a NW credit card, and I emailed them to say I would be in various European countries, and they replied to say they would note that on my record.

In contrast, Barclays could only handle 2 countries, (i.e. not "Europe"), and only with specified dates in each of the 2 countries. Barclays likes to pretend it's a world wide bank, in practice, it just has a world wide prat as a chairman


----------



## Jented

Hi.
We have set up a Nationwide Credit/Debit account,thanks to the info on here. First question,can i use the card to draw fuel at the 24hr unmanned stations?,and second question,which one should we use?.Thanking you in advance for any info.
Ted.
PS. God forbid,but if anything happens to Jennifer,i will be repossesed within a fortnight.lol.


----------



## autostratus

Jented said:


> Hi.
> We have set up a Nationwide Credit/Debit account,thanks to the info on here. First question,can i use the card to draw fuel at the 24hr unmanned stations?,and second question,which one should we use?.Thanking you in advance for any info.
> Ted.
> PS. God forbid,but if anything happens to Jennifer,i will be repossesed within a fortnight.lol.


I can't speak for the rest of France but we regularly use our Nationwide credit card at the Intermarche card only pumps on the northern edge of Abbeville.

We normally use the same card when paying for fuel at the kiosks elsewhere.


----------



## Chascass

I have never had any problems using ether card in self service machines, as for which card to use, there are no charges on ether card within the EEC countries, so debit card for cash and ether to pay for goods.

Charlie


----------



## camper69

HEYFIELD said:


> When I contacted Barclays re my debit card they wanted to know the exact dates for each country, which I couldn't supply. I have therefore got to phone them when I change countries.
> 
> I was told that the rules had changed this year. I suggested that the new system was unsatisfactory, and was told it would logged.


Don't expect them to do anything about it. I complained about this a couple of years ago but they did not understand the concept of touring around Europe.

Unfortunately Barclays are not the same bank they were 10 years ago. They are only interested in protecting themselves and stuff the customer.

Derek


----------

